# Got my windows tinted, and rear debadged



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

That looks real good.....Nicely done


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice. I have a white LS and am thinking about getting tint before any other 'mods'. I can only go 50% and stay legal here in Ohio but I figure with the black/grey interior and white car it should look nice. The debadged rear looks very clean as well. I am going to remove the 'Cruze' lettering when I do my overlays. Nice car!


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks good. Just had mine tinted last Friday. Makes it look more upscale to me.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks! I get a kick out of how I've had many people who at first thought I was driving a BMW...I don't keep up w/ BMW any, but apparently from the side our cars look bmwish...?


----------



## jburke01rt (Feb 19, 2011)

is the difference noticeable from the 5% rear windshield to the sides being 25 or does it flow together pretty nicely?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Man that's it im getting my appointment to do my tints this week


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Tint and debage are nicely done.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nicely done!
looks great!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

jburke01rt said:


> is the difference noticeable from the 5% rear windshield to the sides being 25 or does it flow together pretty nicely?


It's noticeable...only if you are one that it might bother. But to me it's not noticeable to where it looks bad. I like it and am glad with the 25% & 5% combo.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I didn't have the heart to do the front windows on this car...I am just tired of getting harrased by the cops cause it's illegal here...but if I was allowed to do it, I think the 25%-5% combo would be pretty good


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

The more I look at mine the more I am thinking of taking off the CRUZE letters on the trunk. Do you suppose if I got a second set that they would look good on the hoods raised sides close to the A-pillar? Seriously, sorta,. I mean, what else am I gonna do with some perfectly good letters?? lol


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

got her debadged and liquidome overlay on back....looks cleaner,meaner and sharper!!! haha..now need to get rid of dealer license plate frame


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> got her debadged and liquidome overlay on back....looks cleaner,meaner and sharper!!! haha..now need to get rid of dealer license plate frame


 
That black color looks nice! :th_dblthumb2:
I just got my black sidemarker overlays on this past weekend. Waiting a few days to wash the car before taking any pictures.


----------



## BearSalad (Jun 7, 2011)

Is the interior noticeably cooler after baking in the sun for a while with the tints?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

My car is still steaming hot with the tint ...but I like having it


----------



## Jsanders86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks great, now if only I could talk my wife into letting me tint ours! Baby on the way so she dosent want to spend unnecessary money....dang!


----------



## lilpreachaman (May 20, 2011)

what % on the sides, back and rear?


----------



## lilpreachaman (May 20, 2011)

ya i agree, it has a little bit of german style from the side! but half the price


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

lilpreachaman said:


> what % on the sides, back and rear?


25% all around, except for the large rear window...that's 5%.

Even with the tint, and windows cracked during the day at work, my car is still VERY hot when I get in it at the end of the day. I miss the days I used to have a vehicle w/ remote start. This Texas heat is real bad this year...it's normally not this hot this early. It's going to be a FUN summer...*yes, that's sarcasm*:banghead:


----------

